# 100 % Olive liquid soap problems



## Eurogal (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi I have made 4 batches of liquid soap so far. 

I have cooked all of them for about 3-4 hours, Tested for excess fatty acid, diluted it, and neutralized it. 

1st batch - 100 % coconut , after about 3 hours of cooking it became translucent, i have diluted, neutralized it, and it is now sequestering. 
Still very thin, as i have not yet added borax to thicken it. My ph is around 9. 

2nd batch - 50 % olive , and 50 % coconut, same thing cooked it for about 3 hours until translucent, diluted it neutralized it and it is also now sequestering. Also thin consistancy as it has also not been thickend with borax.

3rd batch 80% olive and 20 % coconut, after cooking for at least 4 hours it did not get translucent , tested for fatty acids, it was clear, so i diluted , neutralized it. However it is not clear, and it's very thick , 

4th batch 100 % olive, also did not go translucent after at least 4 hours of cooking, after diluting and neutralizing this one was also not clear, and very thick. Even when adding so much water, i had 1796g of paste and i diluted with 5976g of water . After boiling was done it weighed 6800g , which means it has 5L of water inside, and still so thick and congealing like. I dont know where i went wrong, or maybe it's normal with olive oil??

Both 3rd and 4th batched did not go the same was as my first two batches. I was thinking it's because of too much olive oil, in percentage wise of the recipe.  So to thin it out a bit i tryed diluting again, batch # 3, i separated 1kg of soap and added 500 ml of water, and after boiling only an extra 250g approx of water stayed in, while the rest boiled out. It's much thinner now, but there are pieces flloating in it, that dont look so good, like cloudy slimy chunks. what does this mean. All my recipes are lye excess, so i don't know what's going on with the olive oil recipes. Please help . 

Also when i do incorporate borax into my 1st and 2nd batch, i have to heat up the soap to add the borax right??

I cannot understand the difference between batch 1&2 vs batch 3&4. Batch 1 & 2 are sequestering  but they have been for almost 5 days and it is so clear, with no seperation, I almost feel as if i could have just bottled batch 1 & 2 to start using at home, without sequestering. 

Someone please help me with batch 3 & 4 as i dont know what went wrong, or if it is normal with olive oil, that they do not even go translucent when cooking them, but they did when diluting, the paste went translucent in the water.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 24, 2012)

can you show us the recipe you used for 100% OO one please

Here is my 100% OO one I just finished cooking, because it is 100% OO I will dilute it at 20%
I am a huge math flunky so I really don't understand grams to be able to tell what rate you are at and what water are you diluting with
:?
[attachment=0:zy1au5ak]varwwwclientsclient1web3tmpphpOzfQbM.jpg[/attachment:zy1au5ak]


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW! Picture looks great! Do you crock pot or do you double pot on the stove?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 24, 2012)

crock pot 

and thank you cuz my Facebook friends had not such a nice thing to say about its looks lol (silly non soapers )


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 24, 2012)

I do too. What setting do you cook it on?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 24, 2012)

I cooked it on high took 1.5 hours to get it to "taffy" stage then I cooked it 2.5 hours after that 
I 0% super fat 
this was just a small batch 30oz pomace, 6.02 KOH, 18.05 water 
I have split it into 5 8oz packages to store until I decide its fate  :wink:


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 24, 2012)

That was my problem with my last batch of liquid soap, I dilluted before I decided it's fate. Dope! You must leave it undillited and then cook the fragrace into it when you decide what you want to do with it? I am fairly new to liquid soap, but I have been making CP for a while. I need to learn the tricks to Liquid.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 24, 2012)

no you can dilute and scent right away thou I find that even a small recipe makes a lot of soap so I tend to split it up and make different scents, I have not decided what scents I want to add to this one yet and in the paste form I can store it in the refrigerate around a year if I want thou this won't make it long    I know one will become Lavender and one will be Eucalyptus (for up coming cold season)   
you just reheat the paste dilute and add scent


----------



## Eurogal (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes i used 48 oz of olive oil
10 oz of KOH
30 oz of water

I cooked it for a really long time about 4 hours, and i still didnt get it to look translucent. 
I did the fatty acid test, it came clear, so i diluted the rest, I found that only when diluting in water did the paste become translucent.
Did i do something wrong? Or do people come accross the same problem when working with only olive oil?

Because when i made the 50/50 olive coconut, it was fine, it came translucent and all. 
So i don't know where i went wrong, or why this is happening, please help


----------



## green soap (Sep 25, 2012)

Coconut oil and olive oil behave differently in liquid soap than in solid soap.  They do behave just the opposite as a matter of fact.  A 100% coconut oil soap will be very thin, so it requires less water to dilute.  On the other hand, a 100% olive oil soap will be very thick, and will require a lot of water to dilute, as you just found out.

I make a bath liquid soap and a utility (cleaning house and dishes) liquid soaps.  I tinkered with the percentages of OO and CO to get the properties I wanted.  Neither of them is 100% one or the other, the cleaning soap has more CO, the bath soap has more OO.  Both have both OO and CO though.  

You need to play around just as you are doing, experiment to see what proportions give you the properties that you want.  

The only other advice I have is to stick with OO and CO.  Stay away from most everything else, most other oils have more unsaponifiables that will make your soap cloudy.  Soy works too (low stearic and palmitic fatty acids) so i do use part soy in my utility soap.


----------



## Eurogal (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, so what your saying is that pure olive oil will be very thick unless diluted with lots of water. 
I know olive doesnt foam, but i decided to make it since it is so mild. 

*QUESTION FOR:*
Dragon queen
What a lovely picture of your 100 % olive paste. 
I wonder why mine didnt go translucent even after cooking it for 4 hours or so. 
It turned thick and sticky like cake mix, and stayed that way the whole time. 
Also, mine only went translucent when diluting, and was not green like yours, mine looked more like light orange/green.
What type of olive oil did you use, and your KOH amounts and water. Maybe that has something to do with it. 
I have sensitive skin, that usually feels dry when using any soap, so i figured this one should be soothing to my skin. 
When you get a chance, can you share your recipe with me, maybe it's different from mine, and the type of olive oil you used. 
I'll try making it again, this evening. 

Thanks


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 25, 2012)

My internet is out and blackberry stinks so I hope I answer what you are looking for 
Olive oil (pomace) 30oz
KOH 6.02oz
Distilled water 18.05oz
Edited to add I cooked it on high setting 
I stirred/mixed it to a med taffy let it cook and rest about 20 minutes stirred it again cooked it another 20 minutes. Stirred it again then checked it in 20minutes no separation so I left it to cook until translucent tested it cooled it then split it into 8oz packs

Due to internet down I can't run your recipe on summer bee which I think is the best cal for doing LS 
Did you use distilled water for everything?


----------



## Eurogal (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, thaks for your recipe, so the ratio is basically the same, but i'm wondering why it didnt go translucent, even after cooking it for over 4 hours??


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 25, 2012)

What setting did you cook on and what hind of water do you use?


----------



## Eurogal (Sep 25, 2012)

I make it with either distilled or reverse osmosis water. But my other recipies came out find, and hit the translucent stage but not this one with 100 % olive..
I cooked it in a double boiler just like i did for my 100% coconut, but something is just throwing it off. i had the setting on 74 celcius , as i was trying to keep it between 71-76 celcius as instructed by catherine failor "liquid soaps" book


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't remember did you add a scent?


----------



## Eurogal (Sep 25, 2012)

yes i used distilled water, and i didnt add any scent


----------

